# Miami, FL - Rambo



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11695275

Miami Dade AS - Rambo








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Pet ID: A0583110 

Still listed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still there


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No longer listed


----------

